# Rudder



## Tonka (Feb 5, 2013)

Has any of you guys ever heard of this company for rudders? 
https://www.mastheadsailinggear.com/pm-26500-775-cod-rudder-kit.aspx


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

never seen it before this but i like the idea of spectra in place of cables.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

I have not done it yet, but installing a rudder looks like a PITA. I would think having the factory or dealer install a rudder would be worth it. You know it fits and the installer stands behind it...


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

eh its not that complicated of a system really, and all the holes are above the water line, just take your time and seal everything up good and you should be fine.


----------

